# Anyone else having trouble gettings parts?



## amped24 (May 31, 2015)

*Anyone else having trouble getting parts?*

I bought this diesel brand new less than 6 months ago and am already on my 7th dealership visit due to problems. Apparently this time it's an oxygen sensor and there are only 3 dealerships in the country that have any and my dealership is trying to make chevy make them sell them to us? How do you sell cars without having available parts. GM is really dropping the ball on this one, I didn't spend 28k on a car to drive a loaner around all the time.

Iowa has a very good lemon law https://www.iowaattorneygeneral.gov...uying-and-vehicle-repairs/the-iowa-lemon-law/ I'm honestly thinking if I should just pull the plug on this thing. I love this car but headache after headache it's just not worth it. Any of you guys have any opinions on the subject? Diesel you've had a lemon before how did you handle it?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Most parts for the diesel are on restriction. GM will release them if TAC authorizes it. 

This is to prevent dealerships from needlessly throwing parts at an engine they don't fully understand. 

Your dealership needs to be talking with TAC.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Since your dealership apparently isn't talking to GM TAC, Private Message our Chevy Customer Care account and have them contact your dealership.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

amped24 said:


> I bought this diesel brand new less than 6 months ago and am already on my 7th dealership visit due to problems. Apparently this time it's an oxygen sensor and there are only 3 dealerships in the country that have any and my dealership is trying to make chevy make them sell them to us? How do you sell cars without having available parts. GM is really dropping the ball on this one, I didn't spend 28k on a car to drive a loaner around all the time.
> 
> Iowa has a very good lemon law https://www.iowaattorneygeneral.gov...uying-and-vehicle-repairs/the-iowa-lemon-law/ I'm honestly thinking if I should just pull the plug on this thing. I love this car but headache after headache it's just not worth it. Any of you guys have any opinions on the subject? Diesel you've had a lemon before how did you handle it?


The lemon law process is painful and long, but simple. Just reach out to a few lawyers and go with the one who you feel the best about. Have all your paperwork handy and be prepared for a long and grueling process.


----------



## amped24 (May 31, 2015)

What did you end up getting out of the lemon diesel? I paid 28k 6 months ago and it barely has any mules on it I'm wondering how much the value has "diminished "


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

amped24 said:


> What did you end up getting out of the lemon diesel? I paid 28k 6 months ago and it barely has any mules on it I'm wondering how much the value has "diminished "


Call your dealership's Service Manager and ask if they have gotten GM's TAC involved. If they have they'll have a case number. Get the case number. My guess is it's not the car repeatedly failing - it's the dealership not requesting the assistance properly and therefore never fixing the car properly in the first place.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

amped24 said:


> What did you end up getting out of the lemon diesel? I paid 28k 6 months ago and it barely has any mules on it I'm wondering how much the value has "diminished "


To be clear, my lemon was not a Chevrolet. It was made by a different manufacturer and I ended up getting about 10% of the MSRP, of which the lawyer took half.


----------



## DrKlahn (Feb 10, 2014)

Not sure what dealer you are working with, but I've had good luck with Karl's in Ankeny (since you mention an IA lemon law I'm assuming you live in IA). They replaced an EGT sensor with very little fuss (2 day turnaround) about 8k miles ago. And on the last service visit they also replaced a leaking axle seal (1 day extra in the shop).


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Mine was outside the lemon law parameters in NJ because of mileage. It had 50K on it when I pulled the yellow and black striped handle (ejection seat)(thats pilot humor) Anyway, I only got 14K on trade and a $1000. we suck voucher from GM. I traded it in on a gas cruze leftover that was heavily discounted. I gave them 1600 dollars and left with a new, basically the same car without the diesel headache. Thats my advice. Diesel emissions standards are too high and complying with them is too hard and reliability is being sacrificed. I love diesels but they just don't make sense anymore. The gasser gets more miles per dollar than the diesel because fuel is 30 to 40 cents less per gallon and is much cheaper to purchase. I know it hurts but just cut your losses. Its only going to get tougher once the warranty expires. This latest thing with VW really speaks volumes. If they cant comply without cheating that should tell us something.


----------



## DrKlahn (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't disagree about the emissions being a sore point with diesels. Mine has only had an EGT failure in 30k miles. As far as dollars per mile I guess it depends on your situation. When my Cobalt SS was in the shop after hitting a deer I had a gas Cruze (non Eco) as the rental. On my normal trip to and from work I got about 32-33MPG driving normally. My diesel gets 43-45 on the same route. Diesel here is about .10-.25 more a gallon. I got the Diesel used with 5k miles and didn't pay much more than a comparable used gas model. I would be curious about an automatic Eco in comparison on the same route (a stick is out of the question with the Mrs. which is why the Cobalt SS was traded). 

The closest comparison I have is with a friend with a gas Cruze Eco automatic that regularly drives from Des Moines to the Quad Cities, which is 168 miles all interstate. He'll average 38-40MPG. The 2 times I have driven from Des Moines to Omaha NE, which is 139 miles all interstate, I have averaged 48-51MPG. With gas averaging around $2.20 that gives him a cost per mile of $.056 (assuming 39 average). With diesel averaging $2.35 that gives a cost per mile of $.047 (assuming a 49 average). With both generally drive about 5 mph over the posted limit.

The thing people seem forget about the VW debacle is that the BMW in the testing passed. So it's not impossible to engineer to these standards. Also, as others have pointed out, the tailpipes on the Cruze CTD I have seen all remain shiny and silver and I have never had any soot or buildup on the rear bumper. I have seen the bumper blackened on many new VW TDIs. So while this isn't definitive proof that GM is in the clear, it does say to me they are doing something different. What they need to work out is how to deal better with lesser quality fuels and driving cycles that don't allow for regular regen cycles. In my case I usually use Cenex diesel and drive 50+ miles a day. So except for the one EGT failure my car has been a pleasure to own.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

My 2014 CTD (at 400 miles) spent 34 days awaiting a DEF pump. 1 O2 sensor, took a week for the part. Seems to me that it would be cheaper for GM to stock the parts than pay 34 days car rental plus they made 2 payments for me. I doubt that they made a profit on my CTD.


----------



## amped24 (May 31, 2015)

Dealership isn't sure what GM TAC is called Chevy can't get an answer not sure who I need to talk to. What a headache why isn't GM training their service departments. Not even the customer service agents can tell me about the GM TAC program does anyone have a number I can call to get this straightened out it seems like I'm going to be waiting for this oxygen sensor for awhile..


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

amped24, have you private messaged our Chevy Customer Care account? They seem to be able to drill through all the BS to get things done.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Technical Assistance Centre (TAC) it is where the engineers and top-flight technicians are. Think of them as third level support. 

Most dealerships will only allow a call to TAC if the service manager has reviewed the case and approves. This eliminates stupid questions from choking up TAC. 

You have to stop talking to people working for minimum wage at your dealership and start talking to people who know what they're doing. There will be at least a handful of people fitting that description. 

FWIW it is not unusual for an enthusiast site such as this one to know more than a dealership that handles many different model lines. But again, stop talking to the receptionist and start talking to the man.


----------



## amped24 (May 31, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Technical Assistance Centre (TAC) it is where the engineers and top-flight technicians are. Think of them as third level support.
> 
> Most dealerships will only allow a call to TAC if the service manager has reviewed the case and approves. This eliminates stupid questions from choking up TAC.
> 
> ...


Apparently the O2 sensor is on a national back order and we have no idea when it will be available. I've already waited over 3 weeks with no answer in the horizon. I'm glad I bought this car to drive a ls base gas cruze for 2 months out of the 6 I've owned it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

amped24 said:


> Apparently the O2 sensor is on a national back order and we have no idea when it will be available. I've already waited over 3 weeks with no answer in the horizon. I'm glad I bought this car to drive a ls base gas cruze for 2 months out of the 6 I've owned it.


Either this sensor is being redesigned or your dealership hasn't called GM TAC. Only GM TAC can release parts for the CTD.


----------



## amped24 (May 31, 2015)

GM Tac is the one who told me about the backorder took about an hour on the phone to get escalated to them.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

amped24 said:


> GM Tac is the one who told me about the backorder took about an hour on the phone to get escalated to them.


Wow. At least you got through to TAC and know it's not your dealer. Is your car drivable at all while you wait?


----------



## amped24 (May 31, 2015)

obermd said:


> Wow. At least you got through to TAC and know it's not your dealer. Is your car drivable at all while you wait?


Unfortunately not, I do have a crappy base model malibu as a loaner though. The worst part is TAC couldn't even give me a timeline of when it will be available, they honestly have no idea.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Did TAC say _why_ the part is on backorder?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

First occurrence that I'm aware of a vehicle owner speaking to TAC.


----------



## amped24 (May 31, 2015)

All you have to do is call and ask going through the channels. Just demand to talk to them.


----------



## amped24 (May 31, 2015)

diesel said:


> Did TAC say _why_ the part is on backorder?


Just that it's a national backorder and she couldn't give me a timeframe of when the part would be available. There are over 100 unsold diesel cruzes they need to just go pull one from one of them I'm really get fed up with not getting any answers going on four weeks now for an o2 sensor.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Start the lemon law process. Sometimes just starting this process is sufficient to get a car repaired. Other times you will end up with either a refund or replacement vehicle. Be ready for a fight however.


----------



## amped24 (May 31, 2015)

obermd said:


> Start the lemon law process. Sometimes just starting this process is sufficient to get a car repaired. Other times you will end up with either a refund or replacement vehicle. Be ready for a fight however.


Will do thanks for your advice.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

DrKlahn said:


> I don't disagree about the emissions being a sore point with diesels. Mine has only had an EGT failure in 30k miles. As far as dollars per mile I guess it depends on your situation. When my Cobalt SS was in the shop after hitting a deer I had a gas Cruze (non Eco) as the rental. On my normal trip to and from work I got about 32-33MPG driving normally. My diesel gets 43-45 on the same route. Diesel here is about .10-.25 more a gallon. I got the Diesel used with 5k miles and didn't pay much more than a comparable used gas model. I would be curious about an automatic Eco in comparison on the same route (a stick is out of the question with the Mrs. which is why the Cobalt SS was traded).
> 
> The closest comparison I have is with a friend with a gas Cruze Eco automatic that regularly drives from Des Moines to the Quad Cities, which is 168 miles all interstate. He'll average 38-40MPG. The 2 times I have driven from Des Moines to Omaha NE, which is 139 miles all interstate, I have averaged 48-51MPG. With gas averaging around $2.20 that gives him a cost per mile of $.056 (assuming 39 average). With diesel averaging $2.35 that gives a cost per mile of $.047 (assuming a 49 average). With both generally drive about 5 mph over the posted limit.
> 
> The thing people seem forget about the VW debacle is that the BMW in the testing passed. So it's not impossible to engineer to these standards. Also, as others have pointed out, the tailpipes on the Cruze CTD I have seen all remain shiny and silver and I have never had any soot or buildup on the rear bumper. I have seen the bumper blackened on many new VW TDIs. So while this isn't definitive proof that GM is in the clear, it does say to me they are doing something different. What they need to work out is how to deal better with lesser quality fuels and driving cycles that don't allow for regular regen cycles. In my case I usually use Cenex diesel and drive 50+ miles a day. So except for the one EGT failure my car has been a pleasure to own.


Yes, If you can get diesel fuel for 10 to 25 cents more than gas you are doing good with the diesel miles per dollar. As you say you spent close to the same for the diesel as the gas model. I say you did good. 

For me. I got in early with the diesel so I spent close to 26K for it. I bought a comparably equipped gas cruze left over for 5K less and diesel is 30 to 40 cents more than gas in NJ so it was never going to pay off for me. My gas cruze avgs 34-35 the CTD avg was 42 to 44. the devil is in the details. We all have to crunch our numbers.


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

Scott M. said:


> Yes, If you can get diesel fuel for 10 to 25 cents more than gas you are doing good with the diesel miles per dollar. As you say you spent close to the same for the diesel as the gas model. I say you did good.
> 
> For me. I got in early with the diesel so I spent close to 26K for it. I bought a comparably equipped gas cruze left over for 5K less and diesel is 30 to 40 cents more than gas in NJ so it was never going to pay off for me. My gas cruze avgs 34-35 the CTD avg was 42 to 44. the devil is in the details. We all have to crunch our numbers.


Wow Im surprised that diesel is so much more than Gas is your part of N.J...here in Delaware diesel can be had for less than gasoline lately...diesel 2.08...gas 2.15...usually fuel is cheaper in south Jersey than in Delaware.....anyways loving my diesel...41 mpg ....my Civic got 33 mpg with the same route to work.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

We had it in a few times for sensors and it stayed overnight for one only once.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

New car dealers no longer routinely "pull" parts (especially emissions parts) from new cars when back ordered. It would destroy the integrity of the product. New car owners deserve and pay for a factory built product where QC is much higher than a dealership. Some of the dealership mechanics are just 1 step above a quick oil change shop.


----------

